# Help please - re: Watchman Nee



## SueS (Feb 11, 2009)

A situation has arisen where I need to find out some information about Watchman Nee, ie, what exactly is wrong with him and his writings. I have found that he is in favor of authoritarian church structures (ie, the Shepherding Movement) and was greatly influenced by mystics such as Madame Guyon. I've read that his works are dangerous but exerpts that I have read on-line have seemed to be very orthodox. 

Can any of you give me some information or guide me to what I need? This is very important.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## louis_jp (Feb 11, 2009)

Good question. I did find the following links if it helps: 

Q and A.

WATCHMAN NEE (1903 -1972) A BIOGRAPHICAL STUDY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 11, 2009)

I read a lot of Watchman Nee when I was in high school back in the 1970's and was in the charismatic/shepherding movement. His life and work were fascinating and his zeal for the Lord was unmatched. However, his works are saturated with the higher life/holiness movement doctrines. His trichotomous view of man and his somewhat neo-platonic view of spirituality is off base. It took me years to renew my mind with the Scriptures and Reformed theology from a Watchman Nee worldview. I still have his books but use them for "opposition research". I look at them very carefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

